# Cleaning and Blackhorn 209



## Bubba85 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am just getting into muzzleloading. My wife got me an CVA Accura MR for Christmas and I love it! I am using Blackhorn 209 based on the positive things I read about it and have the appropriate breech plug. Wondering what you guys use as far as a cleaning solution? So far I have just used the Blackhorn solvent, but curious if there are other options if I am ever unable to find that. Looking around the forum I have heard a few people say they use Windex, but I am not sure if that is something I can use with Blackhorn. Thanks for the info.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Windex is awesome for virtually any type of fouling. It evaporates very quickly. You dont need soaked patches if swabbing between shots, a lightly damp patch works fine, chase it with a dry one, load up and shoot. 

It doesnt help remove plastic fouling however, a bronze brush is needed to remove that type of buildup (I lightly lube my barrels between shots to reduce sabot friction / melt).


-DallanC


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I Use Hoppe's No 9 gun solvent. Black horn is a nitrocellulose base so it is different that other muzzy propellants and a requires more than just a "spit patch".


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I remove the breech plug spray some Windex straight down the barrel and let it sit for 15-20 minutes. I then use a couple dry patches, then Hoppe's 9 bore cleaner. Let that sit for a bit. Dry patch until it's clean. It comes out looking like it was never shot.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> I remove the breech plug spray some Windex straight down the barrel and let it sit for 15-20 minutes. I then use a couple dry patches, then Hoppe's 9 bore cleaner. Let that sit for a bit. Dry patch until it's clean. It comes out looking like it was never shot.


Why use windex and let it set then use Hoppe's? The Hoppie's will clean the barrel just fine without the Windex or wait time.

I use the same M-Pro7 I use on my center fire rifles.


----------



## Bubba85 (Oct 15, 2013)

Do you guys soak your breech plug? I've just been using a solvent soaked brush and pipe cleaners to clean the plug. I imagine some of those solvents would dissolve plastic so I'm guessing either a glass or metal container would be needed for that.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't really think it makes a difference in what brand of cleaner you use. Like Dallan said, plastic from Sabots needs a brush to knock it out. 

I use the CVA foaming stuff, and it works fine. I also run some bore butter with a swab in the barrel when I'm finished shooting. Helps to prevent rust in the barrel.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bubba85 said:


> Do you guys soak your breech plug? I've just been using a solvent soaked brush and pipe cleaners to clean the plug. I imagine some of those solvents would dissolve plastic so I'm guessing either a glass or metal container would be needed for that.


Yea while I'm not a fan of CVA equiptment in general, they make a small parts soaker that I love. I give them a initial wipe to get off most fouling then soak them for an hour or two.










For small passages in the nipple for other flame channels, stop off at your local welding supply or Ace hardware and pick up a set of Actylene torch tip cleaners for about $4.










-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallan, why are you not a fan of the CVA product? Just wondering if you had a bad experience with it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CVA had a bunch of muzzleloaders that exploded on shooters (google it, lots of storys out there and pictures). It was due to cheap foreign made barrels. I've used a few of their other cleaning products that either broke or fell apart after a few uses. I've come to the conclusion its just cheaper made stuff compared to other brands.


-DallanC


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad I read this thread, cleaned 3 smoke poles this afternoon and ran out of Hoppes before I got to the last one. It was one that had 30+ shot through it yesterday with only dry brushing between shots... Anywho, windex worked great.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

muddydogs said:


> Why use windex and let it set then use Hoppe's? The Hoppie's will clean the barrel just fine without the Windex or wait time.
> 
> I use the same M-Pro7 I use on my center fire rifles.


Okay, maybe I lied. I don't have the patience to let it sit for long. Maybe a minute or so while I fumble around getting a dry patch to chase it with. I just like to go for that glassy clean finish.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Once upon a time I was told that ammonia damaged gun barrels, therefore I have been using ammonia free window cleaner. Works the exact same!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Once upon a time I was told that ammonia damaged gun barrels, therefore I have been using ammonia free window cleaner. Works the exact same!


It will weaken steel if you let it soak for *extremely long *periods.

You ever smell Sweets 7.62 barrel cleaner? That stuff is pretty much pure ammonia and some liquid soap mixed in. Thats one of the more popular barrel cleaners out there and no-one complains about damage to bores. I've used that for many years on my centerfire rifles... well until I found Wipe out.

Hands down this is by far the best overall barrel cleaner. Nothing I've tried comes close to it. It is complete and utter overkill for muzzleloader rifles though.










Take any centerfire rifle you have, clean the barrel with every cleaner you have until you are sure its cleanm, then squirt some Wipeout down the bore. Let it sit for 30 min and run a patch down it... you will be amazed when you get a blue patch.

I fit some vinyl tube on the spout that I run in through a chamber to seal against the neck area, then squirt it until you get foam out the end and let it sit. Fantastic stuff.

-DallanC


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I've also been using a product I've never used before since I got into muzzleloaders this year. Apart from my Windex and Hoppes, I've been running a patch of Break-Free CLP down my barrel before I put it away. My barrel looks like glass each time I open it back up again. No crud ring, nothing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> CVA had a bunch of muzzleloaders that exploded on shooters (google it, lots of storys out there and pictures). It was due to cheap foreign made barrels. I've used a few of their other cleaning products that either broke or fell apart after a few uses. I've come to the conclusion its just cheaper made stuff compared to other brands.
> 
> -DallanC


 I know where your coming from about the rifles blowing up. I had the CVA that had the barrel recall. I believe the rifles with the serial #'s ending with 96-98 were recalled. I sent my barrel in, and they replaced it with a new one for free.

I still have that rifle, and another CVA rifle. I have yet to see any problems with either. They both shoot very accurate, and have killed game. (of course, after spending much time at the range developing a load)

I do love my two T/C's though! My most accurate ML has to be my Austin Halleck hands down. My son picked that one out of the collection for his gun. He now uses it to hunt. If he kills his LE Bull next week with it, he wants to retire it.


----------

